# Question? Minikin 1.5 boost Battery life...



## MetalGearX (24/1/17)

Good day Chaps and Chappets

I love my Minikin 1.5 especially the battery life. Now my question is would the new Minikin 1.5 Boost have the same battery life as the previous one or does the battery life suffer because of the added new "Curve" firing mode?


----------



## VapingSpyker (24/1/17)

MetalGearX said:


> Good day Chaps and Chappets
> 
> I love my Minikin 1.5 especially the battery life. Now my question is would the new Minikin 1.5 Boost have the same battery life as the previous one or does the battery life suffer because of the added new "Curve" firing mode?


I don't own a minikin but have a mod with a `curve` function. I am sure that the option of curve fire could have a positive or negative impact on battery life dependant on how you setup the curve, remember that the `Curve` mode isn't like TC where that power will be dropped/cut when temperature is reached, `Curve` it will hold the set amount of watts/power for the amount of time in seconds set.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/1/17)

If you vape at 50W. And you set curve up like 55 --45-- 40. Then you would use less battery than 50W straight.
a coil doesnt need much power to keep it hot when its already hot. So you would not need to use curve in an upward direction unless you like the vape to get hotter.

But battery life all depend on how you using the curve. Can be worse or better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

